# Total Number of Subscribers



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

It there a list that we can see or is available to show us the amount of subscribers,, That Subscribe to say MLB EI, or NFL ST, even HBO , Epix 
From any or all the Big providers.

Does Directv or Dish produce a list of what their customers subscribe to?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nope this information is confidential and wouldn't be released to the public because other companies wouldn't want their competition to know.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm sure this is not available ot the public either but I would LOVE to know how many TiVo units vs. DIRECTV HDDVR's were sold since the TiVo came out.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'm sure this is not available ot the public either but I would LOVE to know how many TiVo units vs. DIRECTV HDDVR's were sold since the TiVo came out.


Exactly! me too

Or how many DVR customers Directv has say vs Comcast.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

damondlt said:


> Exactly! me too
> 
> Or how many DVR customers Directv has say vs Comcast.


Well, I suppose I'll start the ball rolling -- put me down for one (1) -- SA 8300 HD DVR for Comcast.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'm sure this is not available ot the public either but I would LOVE to know how many TiVo units vs. DIRECTV HDDVR's were sold since the TiVo came out.


You *might* be able to find that out via TiVo's reports.....at least the TiVo unit sales, but anything else would be closely guarded by all providers.


----------

